# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته پزشکی

## rsabzi

ایا میتو انم با معدل 13 رشته پزشکی قبول شوم :Yahoo (50):  :Y (479):  :Yahoo (71):  :Y (749):  :Y (619):  :Yahoo (82):  :Y (652):  :Y (522):  :Y (684):

----------


## MEHRD@D

*اره، زیاد به معدل گیر نده
مهم رتبه ای که تو کنکور بدست میاری!*
*شما رتبه یک شو ببینیم کی میاد بگه معدلت پایینه نمیتونی پزشک بشی 
ولی درکل معدل اونجوری که میگن مهم و تاثیر گذار نیست فقط و فقط رتبه کنکور!*

----------

